

Ask HN: How much traction do you need to get going? - nalidixic

Most people you talk to will agree that you need traction or a bit of assurance before you start building a new product and fully commit yourself.<p>My question for HN is how much traction do you need before you really commit and do you have criteria? Also how much success have you had after said traction?
======
kappaknight
I think it's fair to say many of us start building things for fun in our spare
time and hope it'll go somewhere. The risk is pretty high if you're only going
zero or 100 and nothing in between.

As for what level of traction you need, this varies by project. If you need
money to live, then you can fully commit yourself once you can start paying
bills with it. If money isn't an issue, you may want to find another metric
that's meaningful to you.

Seth Godin mentioned an initial group of 1,000 is a good starting point for
getting your idea/business out there. If your startup solves a pain or is fun,
this shouldn't be an issue.

